# Best state/catholic schools in Adelaide



## EDY E. (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Can you please share your experience on the best schools in Adelaide, we are considering both state & catholic schools. ideally eastern / northern suburbs. 

Cheers,
ed


----------



## kingy88 (Jun 16, 2015)

EDY E. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please share your experience on the best schools in Adelaide, we are considering both state & catholic schools. ideally eastern / northern suburbs.
> 
> ...


Its not a Catholic school however Tyndale in the northern suburbs is fantastic.


----------

